# Looking for a good pond or lake?



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I know this is a long shot but thought I would try it.... I live up near Mansfield but would be willing to drive, I am looking for a good private pond or lake to bass fish at. I have asked many people with ponds and have been turned down 99% of the time. I am a family man that has been fishing since I was a kid and just like to bass fish and relax doing it. Very responsible person that always uses catch and release. Have never really caught any bass of any size or numbers. Don't have a boat and most public lakes fishing from the bank can be a drag. Again its a long shot but worth a try. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

tipul3 said:


> I know this is a long shot but thought I would try it.... I live up near Mansfield but would be willing to drive, I am looking for a good private pond or lake to bass fish at. I have asked many people with ponds and have been turned down 99% of the time. I am a family man that has been fishing since I was a kid and just like to bass fish and relax doing it. Very responsible person that always uses catch and release. Have never really caught any bass of any size or numbers. Don't have a boat and most public lakes fishing from the bank can be a drag. Again its a long shot but worth a try. Thanks in advance!


It's not a pond man. But I used to fish Charles Mill Lake from St. Rt. 603 in several places when I was a kid/first married. There should be plenty of areas to fish if you do some scouting. 
One day while fishing the feeder creek (I think it's the Mohican?) I kept pitching a lure at the same stump for about 45-minutes with only a few cast here or there at other locations. It paid-off with a nice 4-pound largemouth. 
Sorry to bore you with my stories. But if you do some more scouting around, you'll find something soon. 
On another note - You should be able to pick-up a canoe or kayak pretty cheap. I fished out of canoes for years. Just ask Ragetail or Bassbum.
Good luck!


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

If you get a canoe fish Sites Lake at Charles Mill. Look on a lake map of Charles Mill and you will see it. It is a small lake/pond but has very nice/large bass in it! 

I believe you must have a boat (something you can carry) to fish it though. It is off of Trout Drive and looks private but is not! Has some good crappie in it also.

Pond owners are afraid of the liability. You may want to get a "Hold Harmless" contract written up that would help alleviate their concerns.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

seapro said:


> Pond owners are afraid of the liability. You may want to get a "Hold Harmless" contract written up that would help alleviate their concerns.


where might one get said contract????


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

WAIVER AND HOLD HARMLESS AGREEMENT

NAME ___________________________________________________ 
Property Owner
___________________________________________________
PHONE _________________
I, __________________________, desire to obtain a Fishing Permit and engage in these activities on the mentioned property. By my signature on this document, I
acknowledge that I am aware of the risks posed by my utilization of properties facilities. I
understand that activities associated with fishing can be both physically rigorous and
entail substantial risks. I hereby certify that my physical health is such that I am able to participate
in these activities. I further certify that I have familiarized myself with applicable laws and rules concerning fishing on the property. (Specify here if required). I am specifically
aware that (property owner) requires me to log in when fishing, this procedure is for
control purposes only, to ensure that the number of recreational users do not exceed an areas
capacity. I agree I will not fish, or do other recreational activities alone, or if I do so, I will
inform a family member or another where I will be and when I intend to return and will instruct
that individual to notify (property owner) if I do not return at the agreed time. I understand that
(property owner) will not physically verify I have left the area following my recreational
activity, absent such notification.
In consideration for the privilege of fishing or using the (property owners) facilities, a benefit I will receive, I agree to release and hold harmless the (property owner) from any damages to property or
injuries that I may suffer incident to or arising out of my participation in these activities.
Specifically, I agree to release and hold harmless the (property owner), family and its agents from
any and all liability and claims for damages to property or injuries to persons that may arise or be
incident to my participation in these activities. Further, I agree to release and hold harmless the
(property owner), family and its agents, against any claims, demands, actions, debts, liabilities,
judgments, costs, or attorneys fees arising out of, claimed on account of, or in any manner
predicated upon my use of (property owners) facilities and/or equipment including any loss or damage
to property, any injury or death of any person, in any manner, caused or contributed to by the
(property owner) or its agents.
BY SIGNING, I DECLARE THAT I HAVE READ AND VOLUNTARILY ENTER INTO THE
TERMS OF THIS WAIVER AND HOLD HARMLESS AGREEMENT.
________________________________________________________
SIGNATURE DATE
________________________________________________________
SIGNATURE OF PARENT OR GUARDIAN (for minor child only)
________________________________________________________
PROPERTY OWBNER DATE


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

You may want to alter that to suit you or the property owners needs. It's a descent rough draft though and should help in trying to get the permission you want. 

Property owners have insurance/liability concerns that when alleviated, help them to be a little more lenient. 

Hope this helps and treat their property with utmost respect!


----------



## aRcHi3bUnKeR (Feb 1, 2009)

You can always use the form right off the ODNR website...doesn't get any more official than that. Here is the link http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/DNR 8924.pdf


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Good information, thank you


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

If you get any takers, I'd also make sure you don't wear it out. I fish a couple of private ponds. One is on my in-laws property, and they assume that every time I visit them I will be fishing to some degree. My extended family prefer that I call and get permission for that day first. Just make sure you arrange all of the details up front so everyone stays happy.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Tokugawa said:


> If you get any takers, I'd also make sure you don't wear it out. I fish a couple of private ponds. One is on my in-laws property, and they assume that every time I visit them I will be fishing to some degree. My extended family prefer that I call and get permission for that day first. Just make sure you arrange all of the details up front so everyone stays happy.


Great point! I fish a few ponds. Some owners tell me to come anytime & no call required, but if I see a family gathering when I pull in, I pull out & go another time. I fish one pond that I WILL NOT go near unless I have called & obtained the OK for that specific day.
BTW, some nicely fileted fish, bag of my favorite breading, & recipe is a nice little "thank you" for the pond owner too. I also make sure I have a few of the pond owner's favorite beverage with me too...be that water, beer, pop, tea...
Mike


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

seapro said:


> You may want to alter that to suit you or the property owners needs. It's a descent rough draft though and should help in trying to get the permission you want.
> 
> Property owners have insurance/liability concerns that when alleviated, help them to be a little more lenient.
> 
> Hope this helps and treat their property with utmost respect!


the draft that you posted suits my needs better than the odnr site's does. are you a lawyer? i was trying to get permission to fish the dam over there on n. cleveland. he said that if my friend and i get hurt, that it is his responsibility and that we could and probably would press charges. well that was his excuse for not letting us use his boat.....


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

castmaster00 said:


> the draft that you posted suits my needs better than the odnr site's does. are you a lawyer



No but I play one on TV!!


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very good thank you! I drive a lot for my job and notice smaller ponds on the sides of the highways, are these ponds available with permission or state owned. For instance there is a nice looking pond on the north bound lane of ST RT 71 just north of the ST RT 36-37 Delaware north of Columbus. There is never anyone on it or hardly ever?


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

tipul3 said:


> Very good thank you! I drive a lot for my job and notice smaller ponds on the sides of the highways, are these ponds available with permission or state owned. For instance there is a nice looking pond on the north bound lane of ST RT 71 just north of the ST RT 36-37 Delaware north of Columbus. There is never anyone on it or hardly ever?


You'd have to find out who owns the land that it's on. Around here in NW Ohio, a lot of those are owned by farmers. I don't know how it is over in your parts, but that's where I would start. Contact the city and find someone who can tell you who owns what.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

tipul3 said:


> Very good thank you! I drive a lot for my job and notice smaller ponds on the sides of the highways, are these ponds available with permission or state owned. For instance there is a nice looking pond on the north bound lane of ST RT 71 just north of the ST RT 36-37 Delaware north of Columbus. There is never anyone on it or hardly ever?


Check this site out. http://maps.live.com/ Use the "road map" & when you get to the area you want, zoom in, hit "bird's eye view", then just click your way to the house.....you will know EXACTLY where to go to ask for permission.
This site is MUCH better than Google Earth as it gets me more detail & zooms closer.
Mike


----------



## RON MCFADDEN (May 2, 2008)

I have two boats a 19' bassboat and a 1650 lund most times i have nobody to fish with , i live i wooster so if you would like to bassfish sometime with me your more than welcome to ! Miflin lake is between both of us would be perfect spot, going out sunday to give it a try call me at 330-264-3411 if interested !


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you for the offer!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

bank fishing can be just as good as fishing from a boat of some sort if you can manage to locate some spots that looks like they don't get much pressure.i've fished from shore and my kayak and had great luck doing both.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

If you ever make it down towards the Williamsburg area (Cincinnati) give me a pm...I own a place on a private 300 acre lake that is FANTASTIC bass fishing,as well as crappie, from the bank. I'd meet up with you to show you the lake, and then you can do as you wish....I've given passes for the year to OGF members in the past, as long as I meet them and make sure they are on the up and up, as ALL were.....by the way , this lake is known for it's excellent bassin(4-5 pounders) are somewhat common..... I know of two over 10 pounds caught......All bank fishing....but we do hold a bass tourney open to the public every Tuesday evening from now until september and they can bring their boats....anybody that wants info PM me..... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, very cool, Thank You!


----------

